# Mojos banned



## Woodsedgefarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Agaf bans spinners on the meto and Dave Donaldson


----------



## Barroll (Sep 24, 2015)

I guess I'll just have to call louder


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Sep 24, 2015)

http://www.agfc.com/Pages/newsDetails.aspx?show=1001

Now we can actually hunt, and not play a video game.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 24, 2015)

Time for the jerk rig armada


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 24, 2015)

Now would be a good time to invent some type of jerk spinner...


----------



## oops1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Wind spinners?


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 24, 2015)

now if they could just ban jerk tards that tree top swing ducks we'll be good.


----------



## chashlls150 (Sep 24, 2015)

The ban is for any wing simulating decoy regardless of power source....


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 24, 2015)

This is horrible news.  I just bought 30.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Now every other wma will be slam packed.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 24, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Now every other wma will be slam packed.



fine with me!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 24, 2015)

Good.  That's all.


----------



## Town2Small (Sep 24, 2015)

MOJO will take a hit, folks will realize you can actually kill ducks without them..


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2015)

I have never used them.


----------



## robertelee (Sep 24, 2015)

Somebody didn't pay somebody.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 24, 2015)

That must be why Academy just clearanced their spinning wing decoys...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 24, 2015)

We used them... We haven't used them... There will never be a replacement for kicking water...


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 25, 2015)

I just read they are putting size limits on barracudas from martin county FL south to the keys, and 2 per person limit. If they can do that, anything is possible. Didnt fact check it, but looked legit.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 25, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> Now would be a good time to invent some type of jerk spinner...



Done years ago.  I've got one that I use with my kazoo.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 25, 2015)

I have used them and before they had them I killed as many ducks as I do now. Some of us hunted ducks before they ever built the first MOJO.


----------



## andyparm (Sep 25, 2015)

All I will say is they make a difference for sure. Good or bad. Definitely had birds flair consistently from them. Also, in less pressured areas, I've had birds land on top of it from the next state over. Never hunted Meto or anywhere in Arkansas for that matter, but I can't imagine a mojo would be as effective in timber as it is in the marsh...Never used one in a swamp or anything so maybe that sounds ignorant...like mentioned above, calling, jerk strings, and kicking water seem like more effective strategies in timber. 

From someone who has the experience, do mojos make a big difference in a place like Meto? In youtube videos you never see those guys use them in the timber it seems like. Anyways, just caught my interest. Obviously they're banned for a reason...


----------



## kevbo3333 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've found they work better on divers than puddle ducks but I'm sure everyone has had different experiences. I use spinners until about January, after that I quit using them because every bird has seen them so much they know to stay away. If band I would stay with the Jerk rig, it is a great way to bring motion to a spread.


----------



## dom (Sep 25, 2015)

robertelee said:


> Somebody didn't pay somebody.



my thought exactly. they've banned them before....


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Sep 25, 2015)

andyparm said:


> All I will say is they make a difference for sure. Good or bad. Definitely had birds flair consistently from them. Also, in less pressured areas, I've had birds land on top of it from the next state over. Never hunted Meto or anywhere in Arkansas for that matter, but I can't imagine a mojo would be as effective in timber as it is in the marsh...Never used one in a swamp or anything so maybe that sounds ignorant...like mentioned above, calling, jerk strings, and kicking water seem like more effective strategies in timber.
> 
> From someone who has the experience, do mojos make a big difference in a place like Meto? In youtube videos you never see those guys use them in the timber it seems like. Anyways, just caught my interest. Obviously they're banned for a reason...



They are extremely effective in the timber. Most videos you don't see them because people like to pretend they don't use them. You can put a mojo in a hole and they will at least come look at it, even if they do not want in that hole. And therefore people will shoot at them. In short green timber tree tops are not that high so you can shoot them no problem. I have hunted with and without them in the timber. We finish more birds without them. You can also do things like move them under the trees or the buck brush and the suttle flash will get them in better than in the middle of the hole.


----------



## jritchey65 (Sep 25, 2015)

I also have hunted with and without them and I think they work pretty good most of the time.  I like jerk rigs better though cause it moves the water which keeps all the decoys moving.  This year im gonna using a decoy with a weesle ball in it, constant motion in the water and you dont have to do any work. Guy I hunted with last year used and it looks awesome in a spread.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 25, 2015)

jritchey65 said:


> I also have hunted with and without them and I think they work pretty good most of the time.  I like jerk rigs better though cause it moves the water which keeps all the decoys moving.  This year im gonna using a decoy with a weesle ball in it, constant motion in the water and you dont have to do any work. Guy I hunted with last year used and it looks awesome in a spread.



Saw on for the first time last year also, the weesle ball thing. Pretty easy and cheap thing to do that looks good.


----------



## Uptonongood (Sep 25, 2015)

I've used spinners including battery operated, wind driven and jerk string operated.  They all work well earlier in the season but birds became wary after the first month.  They would react to the spinners by dropping down to about 60 yards in altitude and then flare if it was a battery or wind driven decoy.  Using a jerk string spinner intermittently with the right timing worked really well all season.  My favorite, though, was the jerk water decoys, they always resulted in birds in close.


----------



## TireKicker (Sep 25, 2015)

I usually use 6 to 8 mojos and 8 dekes when i hunt the meto. Since I can't use them out there, how many decoys do you guys think i need to buy to replace 8 mojos? 36-48 or so?


----------



## Woods Savvy (Sep 25, 2015)

we will kill double of what we have in the last couple of years!! The best thing AgFC. Has done in a while.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 25, 2015)

Bushels is all I can say of kernels


----------



## bander_TC50 (Sep 29, 2015)

thompsonsz71 said:


> We used them... We haven't used them... There will never be a replacement for kicking water...



this X2


----------

